# ESPN says UTES are national champs



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

http://espn.go.com/

http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3815656

I agree!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Argue with this, please. I beg you. Find me anybody else that went undefeated. Thirteen-and-zero. Beat four ranked teams. Went to the Deep South and seal-clubbed Alabama in the Sugar Bowl. The same Alabama that was ranked No. 1 for five weeks. The same Alabama that went undefeated in the regular season. The same Alabama that Florida beat in order to get INTO the BCS Championship game in the first place.





> Hey, remind me: What do they give out for one of those BCS things anyway? It's been so long since I cared. Something from Sears? *This is the sixth year in the past 10 that the title has been in dispute* under this cash-grab, fan-dis, monopoly that the BCS has created. Which is why the title game just doesn't matter anymore. *It's like being named Miss Ogallala. Or Best Amish Electrician.*


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

That is a great article, he's right though, how can anyone dispute it? Of course the BCS guys can and will!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> That is a great article, he's right though, how can anyone dispute it? Of course the BCS guys can and will!


As will our local BCS enabler RR77. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I willhave to agree with him on that.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-|| 


Gettin my popcorn out and ready to see what arguments come of this.

You can't argue the fact, I mean come on the all mighty BCS Bama got their tail ends whipped -~|- -~|- and never even had a chance.


I AGREE!!!! BRING HOME THE TROPHY!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hard to argue and the BCS set up IS crooked, But, When you have San Diego State, Colorado State, Wyoming and Utah St. on your resume, it's hard to convince folks that you deserve a title.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ute's sure did "seal-club Bama." I agree with the article.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> That is a great article, he's right though, how can anyone dispute it? Of course the BCS guys can and will!


Something to the effect of..."now how much money would we receive under this proposed tournament system? LMAO we can't do that, we would lose millions! Someone needs to think of the student athletes!" What a sham it is; a government owned non-profit of sorts only motivated by profit to their institution. I was rooting for the Utes as any non BCS fan should have been; anything to jack up the system is great, especially when teams w/ power like USC and Texas are peeved; that is great!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great article, he's right though, how can anyone dispute it? Of course the BCS guys can and will!


Something to the effect of..."now how much money would we receive under this proposed tournament system? LMAO we can't do that, we would lose millions! Someone needs to think of the student athletes!" What a sham it is; a government owned non-profit of sorts only motivated by profit to their institution. *I was rooting for the Utes as any non BCS fan should have been; anything to jack up the system is great, especially when teams w/ power like USC and Texas are peeved; that is great![*/quote]

I could not agree with you more Huge! I will be very interested to see what Shurtliff(not sure how to spell his name) does with the possible suit. He threatened this after the 2004 season but backed off, I'm very interested to see what happens. Who knows maybe the one good thing that Obama will do is throw the BCS under the buss and get us a playoff to settle it the right way which is on the field!


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hard to argue and the BCS set up IS crooked, But, When you have San Diego State, Colorado State, Wyoming and Utah St. on your resume, it's hard to convince folks that you deserve a title.


True, but at the same time 3 of the teams we beat are in the top 20, and one other "oregon state" was ranked at one time, not while we played them, but they are that caliber of a team. Not to mention we man handled the team that held the number 1 spot the longest of the season.

There can be arguement after arguement, but the fact still remains the same. The Utes are "THE ONLY" undefeated team in NCAA DIV-I. Everybody can say one's schedule is harder than the next, but Utah's schedule isn't so bad. Plust they bring the nation's longest bowl winning streak to the table, plus longest winning steak period, not to mention 2 VERY CONVINCING BCS bowl wins within those 8 bowl wins.

Johnson said it best, "what else do they have to prove"


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Its not like Florida and Oklahoma schedules were much tougher. Hawaii, Citadel, Chattanooga, Washington, Baylor :roll:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

[*quote="Treehugnhuntr"]Hard to argue and the BCS set up IS crooked, But, When you have San Diego State, Colorado State, Wyoming and Utah St. on your resume, it's hard to convince folks that you deserve a title.[/quote]*

What about the other two having I think- mighty Chatanooga, Washington, Hawaii and the ever exciting Citadel


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, packfish and bowhunter3 think a lot a like. :lol: 8)


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Utah season ticket holder been very nice season 13-0 hope can continue in 2009.I would like to see UTES go to pac 10, big 12 or go independent lets bring on the big school every game.GO UTES


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

husker said:


> Utah season ticket holder been very nice season 13-0 hope can continue in 2009.I would like to see UTES go to pac 10, big 12 or go independent lets bring on the big school every game.GO UTES


Thats how to get what they crave apparently but it won't happen, at least not any time soon. I was happy with how the rankings turned out... glad to see others thought that just beating Bama wasn't enough.


----------

